# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 55 with no algae!



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

I finally got rid of my algae. Happy with my tank now


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

I finally got rid of my algae. Happy with my tank now


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks nice. What did you do to rid yourself of algae? I'm dealing with staghorn mostly right now and did a water change with RO water this time and a good general cleanup of everything.


----------

